# what i been working on all summer.



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

picked up this 88 Grand Wagoneer in the spring to fix up. To retire my really rusty J20 plow truck. cleaned up the engine compartment. replaced timing chain,eddie intake and 600 carb. removed all emmission/vacuum stuff. removed ac/cruise. cleaned up wiring etc etc. went over the front end. new brakes/etc. replaced axle/brgs/seal in rear dana 44 along with spider gear set and pinion yoke and seal. replaced gas tank skid plate.sending unit. along with fixing frame rust. all was coated with duplicolor truck bed coating. wire wheeled whole underneath. found that it must of had a bad water leak so passenger floor was paper thin and rusted in front of the rear tires. fixed all that with making panels and welding them in. replaced all the bolts and body mounts.(what a fun job) decided to strip the woodgrain. that took forever. much needed since rusting out underneath it. fixed two rust holes one in the drivers fender and drivers door behind the woodtrim. welded up the rivet holes. went over the body and fixed major dents. didnt go all out crazy since its a work truck. used kirker single stage black. along with there urethane primer. added rusty's 4" 4-spring lift kit. 31's with whitespoke wheels i had painted black in the center. still looking for a clean tailgate, this one is smashed pretty good and dont open. redoing the headliner this weekend. been working on it all summer. also painted up and replaced anything that was needed on the fisher plow. didnt think it was going to be this much work BUT its worth it. having a reliable rig to plow..

before.










after









more pics at. http://fsjworld.tenmagazines.com/mygallery.ten-id-3808-album-7333


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Lookin real good now!

Those SJ's were always kind of under-rated. You've done all the stuff that is usually a problem with those. Frame rot where the fuel tank skidplate mounts is really common in salty areas. The 360 is a good engine, but they really killed it with all the emission devices they added to them over the years.

It sure is a totally different animal with the lift under there.

When you locate a rear gate, you may also want to get a window mounting channel (that the glass mounts to). They used to rot out frequently, if I remember correctly.

Enjoy it this winter.


----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

thank you. yep im quite familiar with jeep FSJ's i have a 1975 J-10 i restored also.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, great job with the restoration.

It's nice to see one in the right hands.

I always liked those trucks.


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea... Looks great got any more pics?


----------

